# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Πειραιάς >  Εγκαινια!

## jstiva

Αντε λοιπόν να εγκαινιάσω την ενότητα.... Αντε να οργανωθεί λοιπόν και να γίνει υπόδειγμα η περιοχή για όλο το AWMN

Μερικές παρατηρήσεις όμως προς τους αξιότιμους "διαδόχους" μου moderators...  ::  
Yπάρχει μια ενότητα που λέγεται ΠΕΡΙΟΧΕΣ γενικά. Αν κάποιος Πειραιώτης θέλει να γράψει κάτι σχετικό σε πια από τις 2 ενότητες πρέπει να πάει ? Σε αυτή εδώ ή στην γενική ενότητα Περιοχές? Το ίδιο ισχύει φυσικά και για τα παιδιά από άλλες γειτονιές της Αττικής...

Επίσης υπάρχουν κάποια θέματα στην γενική ενότητα περιοχές, που πλεον μοιάζουν ξεκάρφωτα εκεί και θα μπορούσαν να μεταφερθουν εδώ π.χ.
http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8478 .

Αυτά τα λίγα και ....καλορίζικη η νέα ενότητα

----------


## MAuVE

> Εαν ψάχνετε για τον "ηθικό αυτουργό " των κόμβων Star1, Star2, Star3, Star4 και Star5... Εξαπλώνομαι


Ζητάω πολλά, αν ζητήσω ο κόμβος Star6 να είναι κάπου στην προέκταση της ευθυγραμμίας MAuVE-ΑΤΙΑ, δηλαδή κάπου στον pavlidisd - αλλά με θέα προς Τουρκοβούνια, ώστε ν' αξιοποιηθεί ένα εν υπνώσει λινκ ;

----------


## jstiva

> Εαν ψάχνετε για τον "ηθικό αυτουργό " των κόμβων Star1, Star2, Star3, Star4 και Star5... Εξαπλώνομαι
> 
> 
> Ζητάω πολλά, αν ζητήσω ο κόμβος Star6 να είναι κάπου στην προέκταση της ευθυγραμμίας MAuVE-ΑΤΙΑ, δηλαδή κάπου στον pavlidisd - αλλά με θέα προς Τουρκοβούνια, ώστε ν' αξιοποιηθεί ένα εν υπνώσει λινκ ;



Μπορώ να σας φτιάξω τον κόμβο Star6 έτσι όπως τον θέλετε, δηλ στην προέκταση της ευθείας (της ...ευθυγραμμίας...  ::   ::  )MAUVE-ATIA με θέα στα Τουρκοβούνια, και μετά να ζητήσω ότι θέλω?

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από MAuVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Εαν ψάχνετε για τον "ηθικό αυτουργό " των κόμβων Star1, Star2, Star3, Star4 και Star5... Εξαπλώνομαι
> 
> 
> ...


EEEπππ. Προηγούμαι!!  ::   ::   ::  Paxosk ακούς; Θα σου πάρουν το link.  ::   ::   ::

----------

